# Need help with CL!!



## Lonelygoat (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi!  I just had my goat tested for CL and she came up positive with a titer of 1:142.  Sadness!!  She's never had an abscess since I've had Her, but had a cough and runny nose for quite a while  I'm supposed to be getting more goats in a month.  She's been EVERYWHERE on our acre.  Could my whole property be contaminated if her runny nose was internal CL??  I should have tested her as soon as I got her or better yet not taken a free untested goat!!  I have no experience as my only other goats were tested clear.  I didn't do my homework.   The person I got her from is a dear friend who has lots of sheep and Does not disease test.  Argh.  My poor goat.  Should I euthanize and forget goats for a while??!!


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 18, 2018)

That is a bummer.  OK, here is reality..... if it were me.  I would ask the friend closely about any abscess history in her sheep/goats, has she ever vaccinated (CL vaccinated have risk of false positive.)
I would at this time put a hold on any new additions.  I would wait a few weeks and retest.  These tests are super sensitive for false positive.  In other words they are more likely to give a false positive than a false negative.  So, wait and retest.  I would never put down an animal on evidence of just a single test unless there were visible abscess lumps (symptoms visible.)

Everything I have read on CL says it can stay on surfaces and be viable for up to two years.  I have never had it, but have had several friends do battle with it.  They did pretty good by culling all with any visible knots, abscesses, and vaccinating all kids.  

That she has a runny nose, etc... could be just stress from having moved to new owner?  Or, it could be internal lung abscess (usually they feel a lot more poorly though with lung abscess) or it could be OPP/CAEV.   If you retest her, I would at same time get a draw to test for OPP/CAEV since she was with sheep.  

My big panic was years ago when one of my sheep went down with Johnes.  The Katahdins had been pastured and housed apart from my Nubian goats, thank goodness.  I was worried about OPP and had them tested for that.  They were all negative.  This yearling first lamber had a single and about six weeks later laid down and would not get up.  Literally melted away to to bones in just a few days.  Vet out with her and we drew blood as she had scours that were not responding to deworming, decox, or other treatment.... came back positive for Johnes.  I had purchased my herd from a dear friend who had just passed away, so could not ask any questions as to prior health issues.   Ended up with full disclosure selling herd to a fellow up in VA and kept in touch with him over past fifteen years.... he never had another case and all healthy.


----------



## Lonelygoat (Jun 18, 2018)

Thank you for the prompt reply!  I did a panel of the big three thru Sage and the other 2 came back  negative.  I wouldn't be quite as freaked if not that she has seemed to struggle a bit since I've had her.  Rough coat, a bit thin and the cough and runny nose.  I just thought worms and stress from being the only goat.  I've treated for worms and was TRYING to get her a buddy, but maybe good I didn't.  I wanted to do the tests first and it just took forever to get my ducks lined up.  She has a scar under her ear, I'll see if I can post a pic.  Anyone had experience with internal CL??  I would like to retest.  Would it be a good idea to use a dif. Lab?  I don't doubt the results, just to be thorough?


----------



## Lonelygoat (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 18, 2018)

That scar is in a CL location. 
More than likely it was a CL abscess. 

With the titers being so high, I would be concerned about internal CL. 
We have (and have always had) a negative herd. 
I believe UC davis says is the titers are 1:142, and the animal does not have a present lump, than the animal likely has internal CL. DON'T quote me on that, call the lab and your vet and see what they say. 

Unfortunately, many do not test for CL and say "I have never had a lump"- sometimes its in truth and the owner doesn't know other times its just a lie. Your friend very well may not have known.  

Retest in a few weeks. I recommend using UC davis. 
Sage ag is not accredited, use another lab (or better yet- send to both labs) and see what the results have to say. 

Very sorry to hear this  What are your goals with your goats? A goat can live a long, normal life with CL (as long as its not internal).


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 18, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to BYH. So sorry for the reason you joined us though.   Please make yourself at home.


----------



## Lonelygoat (Jun 18, 2018)

Sigh.  Poor Mama G.  I was hoping to be her last home as she's been passed around a lot. The lady I got her from took her in as a favor.  I got her in milk last fall but she hadn't been bred in at least 2 years.  I know at least 2 of the families and need to work up the nerve to ask questions.  I'm pretty sure they were ignorant of disease issues, they've likely never heard of CL, CAE or anything else.  But if that's a CL scar, someone has to have noticed!  I first got goats several years ago from wonderfully knowledgeable person who filled me in on the tests.  But I didn't know much until I got the results last week and started reading like crazy.  I had to give up my ND's due to moving.  Then jumped at the chance to get another goat now that we own.  A little too quickly it turns out!  We have a knapweed forest!  I don't like poison!  And would love to get my 5 kids off of store bought dairy!  A lot to tackle at once, I know  I thought I was starting small.   Internal CL is what scares me...even if I decide to humanely euthanize should I have goats at all??  What are the chances the new ones can contract it from the environment?  I know that's tough to answer .  Thanks for the support!!


----------



## Lonelygoat (Jun 18, 2018)

Footnote:  she no longer has the cough and runny nose.  Still kinda scruffy.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 18, 2018)

Goats are very fast healers.  This makes them prime for getting a splinter, hay stick, thorn, etc.... healing over and abscessing.  This is what is called a 'sterile' abscess and not CL.  So, her scar could be from an injury.  But, being 'passed around' is not a good indicator of her being CL clean either.  WSU is my lab of choice, too.  They are wonderful to explain and talk to about whatever the testing indicates.


----------

